# Bilder automatisch verkleinern und abspeichern



## Moritz123 (12. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern auf einer Party etliche hundert bilder geschossen, die nun ins Internet sollen.
Da diese im Format 1600x1200 sind, müssen sie natürlich verkleinert werden, sowohl vom Format, als auch von der Dateigröße.
Gibt es eiene Möglichkeit, Photoshop den quellbildordner zu benennen und ihm dann zu sagen, dass er die bilder auf eine Breite von 480, höhe variabel und sie dann jpeg-optimiert in einem anderen Ornder mit fortlaufender nummerierung (001.jpg,002.jpg,003.jpg,...) ablegt?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## killkrog (12. Juli 2003)

1. Da du schon über 200 Beiträge hast, würde ich mehr von dir erwarten...
2. Suchfunktion des Forums 
3. Begriff Stapelverarbeitung


----------



## Tim C. (12. Juli 2003)

Oder statt Photoshop IrfanView benutzen ...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. Juli 2003)

Oder statt IrfanView (urgs) die Funktion "Bild einpassen" in Photoshop
verwenden und eben mit Stapelverarbeitung automatisieren. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BigChicken (13. Juli 2003)

Hi!

ImageRobot ist auch eine gute Alternative ;o)!

Gruß,
        André


----------



## Blumenkind (13. Juli 2003)

@killkrog: Unter dem Begriff "Stapelverarbeitung" findet die Suche leider nichts.;-)


----------



## IEN (14. Juli 2003)

zeichne eine aktion auf:

bild -> bildgröße -> [eingabe der gewünschten Größe]

anschließend benutzt du diese aktion in der stapelverarbeitung:

Datei -> automatisieren -> stapelverarbeitung


gruß
ien


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IEN _
> *zeichne eine aktion auf:
> 
> bild -> bildgröße -> [eingabe der gewünschten Größe]
> ...



Und was passiert dann z.B. mit Hochformatbildern
oder mit anderem Seitenverhältnis?
Diese Aktion ist definitiv die Falsche. 

Zeichne die Aktion auf mit der Funktion "Bild einpassen",
wie ichs oben schon geschrieben habe. Gib als Maximalwerte
zweimal 800 ein, dann klappts so wie es soll.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Moritz123 (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo!

ich habs jetzt nach Lightboxens Anleitung gemacht, was auch ziemlich gut klappt.
Allerdings habe ich eingestellt, dass die Bilder direkt als 001.jpg, 002.jpg usw gespeichert werden, was zur Folge hat, dass jedes Mal das Fenster mit den Optimierungseinstellungen sichtbar wird und ich doch selbst "Hand anlegen" muss.
Kann man das auch irgendwie automatatisieren?


----------

